# OP/M2 Corners first or Edge



## chrk623 (May 9, 2016)

I use the OP method for Corners and M2 for Edges.
Do you guys start solving the corners or the edges?
Any idea what the advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## SweetSolver (May 9, 2016)

I memorise corners first with images, memorise edges with audio, solve the edges, then solve the corners. There are more edges than corners on a cube, so this order allows you to memorise a 'short' or simple image for corners, then use an audio loop for edges.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 9, 2016)

I solve the edges first because the parity is RIDICULOUSLY easy. Basically, see if the number of edge letters you have is odd or even, if it's odd you have parity. Then just do D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D before doing corners, but after edges. Easy. The memorization is also easier, I usually memorize corners first with either images or a story, then edges with audio.


----------



## chrk623 (May 9, 2016)

If i am finding M2 edges difficult and the parity bugging me. Should i try OP for edges first, get comfortable with it first then try M2 again. Since im quiet comfortable with the OP method.

Thanks for the replys btw. i will try edge first.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 9, 2016)

chrk623 said:


> If i am finding M2 edges difficult and the parity bugging me. Should i try OP for edges first, get comfortable with it first then try M2 again. Since im quiet comfortable with the OP method.
> 
> Thanks for the replys btw. i will try edge first.


Stick with M2. Look up tutorials and stuff and see what u are doing wrong, blind solving does NOT come instantly but relatively slowly. Also, try sighted solves but still with memo.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 10, 2016)

yeah Old Pochmann is way too many moves and the setup moves are annoying. M2 is a little bit more complicated but the setup moves are short so you're less likely to mess up.


----------

